# just opinion please???



## countryboy61283

I want to get a chip for my '09 brute. I'm getting lrd torque exhaust and its already snorkeled. I got a red sec and almond prim should I go with a dynatek crime or power commander 3? How can I get the maps if I get the pc3?


----------



## bayou_boy_22

i would have to say pcIII or pcV.


----------



## robisra

I have a pcV on my 09 EFI 750 brute and I love it. I also wanted to get rid of the ignition retard below 10 mph, so I bought the Dynatech DFS2-20. I was thinking, after reading some posts about dynatech, that this was a simple plug/play unit that replaces the stock ECM. No, no, no. It is a piggyback unit. It comes with its own wiring harnes that you have to run to the front and rear coils, the speed sensor, and the EFI harness. When I saw the efi harness, I called dynatech to ensure that it would work with my powercommander. They assured me that it would. The Dynatech can also customize fuel maps, if you buy their programmer. But it comes shipped with the stock fuel maps. So, to work with the powercommander, you have to plug the stock efi-ecm harness into the dynatech, then into the pcV, then into the stock efi controller.

Honestly, my bike runs so good with just the pcV, that I'm hesitant to mess with it. All I really wanted was to trick the stock ecm into thinking eliminating the low speed timing retard (like with the moose or HL module). But, I have the new Dynatech on my kitchen table waiting to be installed. I'll take pics and report on the performance differences once I get it on.


----------



## countryboy61283

What's the difference between the pcIII and the pcV?


----------



## robisra

By themselves, the pc3 and pc5 are almost the same. The pc5 maps are a little finer (I think every 200rpm vs every 400 - I probably have these numbers wrong, but I know there is a difference). The biggest difference is that the pc5 supports the autotune module. I bought the autotune with mine, but I haven't installed it yet because it runs so good with just the pc5 alone. And it would be another electronic box under my seat that I have to worry about waterproofing. Also, when you go to powercommander's website to order one, they say that the pc3 is for 08 and below brutes and the pc5 is for 09 and above. However, I know there are some signatures on MIMB with 09 brutes and a pc3.


----------



## Brute650

I'm a lil confused about what programmer to put on my bike I have a Brute 650i 08 stock exhaust and its carb. They told me to put a Dynatek FS Rev Box CDI/ECU and to put DYNOJET KIT too and it would wake up my bike. And is the PCIII and PCV for a EFI bike.


----------



## brutemike

All you need is the dynatek or a moose module.The dynatek replaces the whole cdi and the moose plugs into your cdi you have but these are what you want they are for the carb bikes.


----------



## 03maxpower

If you have an efi model get a msd dont even mess with a power commander


----------



## whoolieshop

robisra said:


> By themselves, the pc3 and pc5 are almost the same. The pc5 maps are a little finer (I think every 200rpm vs every 400 - I probably have these numbers wrong, but I know there is a difference). The biggest difference is that the pc5 supports the autotune module. I bought the autotune with mine, but I haven't installed it yet because it runs so good with just the pc5 alone. And it would be another electronic box under my seat that I have to worry about waterproofing. Also, when you go to powercommander's website to order one, they say that the pc3 is for 08 and below brutes and the pc5 is for 09 and above. However, I know there are some signatures on MIMB with 09 brutes and a pc3.


If you do get auto tune it is NOT designed to stay on your ride! Hook it up to tune then remove it after you're done! It includes o2 sensors and they don't do well when wet it will ruin them. 

After you finish tuning remove the o2 sensors and install a plug in the o2 sensor bung. You need only re install the auto tune when your air/fuel mixture changes. Ie if you change exhaust or otherwise change the amount of air going into or leaving the engine!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lesur

I found a brand new msd that was for a 2009 teryx. I have 2011 750 brute. Will this work??


----------



## brutemike

03maxpower said:


> If you have an efi model get a msd dont even mess with a power commander


Its a carb bike Paul.

Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyBrutecrew

Aaaaahhhhhhhh so many opinions and options! lol, I have an 09 750i with an 840 big bore kit. 2" snorkles, K&N air filter and a HMF slip on. So from what I've read and researched elsewhere is that a pcv and auto tune(which I can find) is a good choice or MSD(which I've found zero info on) are my two best choices. What I've noticed riding it is back firing on decel.......... I'm gonna head out to garage and pull the spark plug to see how the burn is. Any input is greatly appreciated, don't want to melt my new toy.


----------



## brutemike

Hands down msd and check your valve adjust too.


----------



## DirtyBrutecrew

So I found an msd on ebay from atv galaxy for 300 plus shipping. Injectors from hunterworks for 165 for the pair....... prices sound fair?


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I think you would be better off talking to VforceJohn about both. He can give you parts and the tune to make them work. That MSD from atvgalaxy will have a stock tune only.


----------



## Master Yoda

I was originally set on an MSD but have read some really great things about the VDI. Anyone have experience or opinion on which on is better. I know the VDI costs more so was curious if its worth it?


----------



## lilbigtonka

get a msd and vfj can get you one and tune it for your mods.....msd ftw.....


----------



## Leardriver

I have an MSD fr sale. PM me! It's light years better than the Dyna units.


----------

